# Suspension how to



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Quick to the point how to on making suspension arms
by: Nate

You will need:
Square Rod
Round rod
Sewing Needles
misc tools










For this I used .125 square rod, .100 round rod and a 1/32 drill bit
All of my cuts are exaggerated and fit loose to show a little more detail in the pics, you will want to cut everything so that it fits a little tighter.

First we'll make the part of the suspension that gets glued to the frame or the axle:

Start of by cutting the square rod like this ( i used a dremal just cause its fast and easy, but it makes a mess and is easy to mess up the plastic by melting it)










Next sand the top of the rod round. This makes it so that the arm we make later can move around


















If you are making it moveable you will need to do this step...if not just skip this step... Drill a hole through the top end like this










Cut the top off so that you have just a little material below where you hollowed the center out










That is the piece that you glue to the axle or to the frame.

<span style=\'color:red\'>Fixed with a polyurethane looking bushing ... be careful with the head of the needles the will pop off pretty easy! So be careful when sanding the heads!!! THEY MAY POP OFF! I only had one do it. I have a prototype of this and have not completed the build...I don't know if its gonna hold up! But it looks cool!

Start off by drilling a hole through the center of the round rod










next sand the end of the rod so that you have a little taper to it ( not required but makes it look a little better i think)










Take a needle with the plastic head and sand two sides flat










So that you have something like this










Next cut the needle down to the right length and glue it in the end of the round rod










So now you have something that looks like this










Now you know my tricks go get creative!

This is what I came up with so far...but like I said i have not glued it all in place yet so I have no idea if the heads of the needles are strong enough to hold.



















THANKS FOR LOOKIN' :biggrin: and keep in mind I'm still new at this stuff so all feedback is welcome! especially constructive criticism.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Also did this one a while back...it moved too before I glued the bags on


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

is the pilot hole smaller than the needle


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thats a sick how to tutorial.excellent stuff :thumbsup: 
thanks for posting, it will help with a current wip im doing.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

man this is exactly what i needed... thanks so much...  keep up the awsome work


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 13 2010, 10:02 PM~18805320
> *is the pilot hole smaller than the needle
> *


i really think it is the same size so if you leave it in the hole to long ... it will melt the plastic and make the hole too big, or use a regular drill on a really slow speed and not the dremal ...I have a 1/64 bit, but I haven't used it... its so freeking small



Here is the 1/64th bits compared to the 1/32 bit


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great tutorial homie! Thanx for taking the time!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Great tutorial Nate. Glad to see you come out and showing your skill!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 13 2010, 09:53 PM~18805151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will this set up hold it self up when it's raised up?????


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 13 2010, 10:41 PM~18806706
> *Great tutorial homie! Thanx for taking the time!
> *


x2! :0


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for tips now i have a better grasp on suspension thanks man


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ecellent bro !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Great tutorial Bro..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

This was awesome!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 13 2010, 08:59 PM~18805275
> *Also did this one a while back...it moved too before I glued the bags on
> 
> 
> ...


both of you guys are super impressive!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 14 2010, 05:57 AM~18807834
> *will this set up hold it self up when it's raised up?????
> *


x2 i got all the stuff


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

awesome work man, very detailed & laid out!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if it will hold up or not???????????????? I will let ya'll know in a couple of days after I get it painted and glued up


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i did it didnt hold up i had to do a tension bar


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 14 2010, 04:12 PM~18811708
> *i did it didnt hold up i had to do a tension bar
> *


tension bar? pics?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 14 2010, 03:18 PM~18811765
> *tension bar? pics?
> *


i didnt hide it because i wanted to make sure this idea still worked i usually hide it in the differential case.
















down








up


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

yea, its not gonna hold up the car...you have to use something to hold it up like cylinders or bags... that design makes it so it moves its not suposed to hold it up... when I said "hold up" i meant as in hold together and not fall apart


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 14 2010, 03:30 PM~18811821
> *i didnt hide it because i wanted to make sure this idea still worked i usually hide it in the differential case.
> 
> 
> ...


My stuff looks way cave man compared to he suspensing work, you guys put down..
( like cude and back yard looking (thats me) but i got to give props to real custom fab work..lookin so acurate,,I would think some experienced design engineer did it....but i got to give props to you guys that got all frame and ground work looking tight..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

damm you 06150 :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

tthis is something ive always wanted to do. after lookin at this thread imma give it a try no doubt!! great work!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 15 2010, 12:25 AM~18816877
> *damm you 06150 :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: just in time for my hopper build off :cheesy: faaawk yeah , thanks for postinhg this


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 15 2010, 01:25 AM~18816877
> *damm you 06150 :angry: *



What did I do?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 15 2010, 02:40 PM~18821082
> *What did I do?
> *


putting ideas in my head n shit :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 15 2010, 04:04 PM~18821224
> *putting ideas in my head n shit :biggrin:
> *



OOO :roflmao: Looks good!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Excellent tutorial! Thanks for sharing! Great job!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hell yah nate!! good how too! i was on the same page with everything except the bushings! 1 ques? i get you holding the needle with pliers, and the dremel on the table, so did you 2 hand it and hold the dremel and (plier hand) together?! i was thinking.... the dremel in a vice and put the dremel on slow speed and sand the needle heads?! :dunno:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

bump good shit here


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 15 2010, 10:24 PM~18823965
> *hell yah nate!! good how too! i was on the same page with everything except the bushings! 1 ques? i get you holding the needle with pliers, and the dremel on the table, so did you 2 hand it and hold the dremel and (plier hand) together?! i was thinking.... the dremel in a vice and put the dremel on slow speed and sand the needle heads?!  :dunno:
> *


that was just for pics... i hold em both pliers in left hand dremal in right


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

not to long ago i went and bought the round and square rods to this BUT... my dumbass but them hallow (not solid, like yours)  :angry: :uh:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice tutorial the pins look cool like that


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 15 2011, 09:20 AM~20096145
> *Bump
> *


and grind! :wow:


----------

